# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Seoul - Ganggang Sullai (Sillimbon-dong Branch) - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Tường đất và mái nhà gỗ mang đến một không khí ấm cúng cho nhà hàng, đó là Ganggangsullai ở Sillim. Món phổ biến trong thực đơn, thịt bò tẩm gia vị nướng sullae, chỉ dùng loại bò tiêu chuẩn cao nhất Hàn Quốc nên bạn có thể cảm nhận được hương vị tuyệt hảo của nó, hương vị của sườn bò sullae.


*ĐỊA CHỈ :*
Seoul Gwanak-gu Sillimbon-dong 10-518

*LIÊN HỆ :*
- Số điện thoại Du lịch Hàn Quốc:
+82-2-1330
(Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung Quốc)
- Thông tin thêm:
+82-2-886-9233
(Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc)

*Ngày đóng cửa:*
Mở 365 ngày một năm

*Giờ làm việc:*
11:30 - 24:00

*Thực đơn:*
- Teukseon Sullai Galbi (Sườn bò ướp đặc sản Sullai) : 29.000 won 
- Galbi Tang (Canh sườn bò): 7.000 won
- Mul Naengmyeon (Canh mì lạnh) / Bibim Naengmyeon (Mì lạnh trộn tương ớt): 5.500 won 
- Yukhoe Dolsot Bibimbap (Cơm trộn thịt bò tươi trong niêu đá nóng): 7.000 won




*Đề nghị dành cho khách du lịch:*
- Teukseon Sullai Galbi (Sườn bò ướp đặc sản Sullai) : 29.000 won 
- Galbi Tang (Canh sườn bò): 7.000 won
- Mul Naengmyeon (Canh mì lạnh) / Bibim Naengmyeon (Mì lạnh trộn tương ớt): 5.500 won

*Các khoản thuế:*
Bao gồm VAT

*Thẻ tín dụng:*
Chấp nhận

*Hỗ trợ cho người nước ngoài*
Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung Quốc







Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

